# Still waiting



## snowkiller (Mar 19, 2005)

I dont understand why there isnt any snows in ND.There is no snow in alot of places in southren ND and no geese.There seem to be an alley of no snow in SD and the geese should be following it up but there not.25000 on sand lake as of today called the hotline and there are no reports of geese in the state.Called tewaukon refuge and the said there was a bunch of 50.Called Audobon refuge and Mike Goos the waterfowl biologist and he said he saw 3 yesterday.Temps in the upper 30s and 40s the last couple of days what gives :x


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Still a lot of snow in SE ND... only a small area that is snow free..... no open water at all or sheet water... top that off with 10 to 20 inches of snow in southern SD, NE, MO, and Kansas and the birds aren't going to moving much. Oh and a wind blowing 20 mph out of the north doesn't help either.


----------



## snowkiller (Mar 19, 2005)

I know they got alot of snow in se SD and NE but there are still tons of geese in the huron, redfield, brookings area these geese should be on there way up?There is no snow form Bismark to ashley and very little in the ellendale area.There is some open water in the fields and the geese should be moving.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Decoyer said:


> no open water at all or sheet water...Oh and a wind blowing 20 mph out of the north doesn't help either.


That is why there is no birds here yet. Even the lessors are stalled out, nothing migrating at all. Atleast not today.


----------



## CobisCaller (Sep 4, 2002)

Nearly the entire state of Nebraska is covered in 6" to 30" of snow. Birds heading south for the last three days. :lol:


----------



## weatherly (Sep 4, 2004)

Temps in the single digits every night does not help the progress either. No big warm-ups in the near future where all the snow is lying either.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

You guys are depressing me. I don't care though my rig is loaded and I am heading out tomorrow.


----------



## bighunter (Oct 25, 2005)

:sniper: Ill agree with Pork Chop..There is no snow In the central part of Nd around carrington ive seen lots of honkers at least dozen specks and tons of mallards the snows got to be somewhere.good luck porkchop
HAMMER UM :wink:


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

I saw a flock of canadas north of jamestown on 281 with 1 count em boys 1 snow mixed in. That little teaser early in march has ruined my goose buzz the snows have to get here before I hit rock bottom.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It is possible you're just not hearing about it.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

600 plus miles today. Was it worth it? Well since that is about 100 bucks worth of gas I ain't telling.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

PorkChop said:


> 600 plus miles today. Was it worth it? Well since that is about 100 bucks worth of gas I ain't telling.


 :lol: :lol: Now I don't feel so dumb!! And I ain't tellin' either. 8)


----------

